# A couple hand hewn bowls



## mta1019 (Dec 1, 2012)

A couple of my hand hewn bowls. One red oak and the other spalted maple.

[attachment=14192]

[attachment=14193]


----------



## Twig Man (Dec 1, 2012)

I like!! its alot of fun doing this type of bowl isnt it


----------



## mta1019 (Dec 1, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> I like!! its alot of fun doing this type of bowl isnt it



Thanks !! Yes it is rewarding, I dont do it enough do to time constraints but I just love sitting at my stump chopping.


----------



## bearmanric (Dec 1, 2012)

Those are cool nice work. Rick


----------



## mta1019 (Dec 1, 2012)

bearmanric said:


> Those are cool nice work. Rick



Thanks Rick !!


----------



## gvwp (Dec 1, 2012)

I've seen these bowls in person. Aamazing work!


----------



## mta1019 (Dec 1, 2012)

gvwp said:


> I've seen these bowls in person. Aamazing work!



Thanks !!


----------



## Talisman1A (Dec 5, 2012)

Do you have any instructions on how to start to make these bowls ? I've got some Lumber that I would love to use for something like this if possible. What all do I need , to just even begin to start ?


----------



## mta1019 (Dec 6, 2012)

Talisman1A said:


> Do you have any instructions on how to start to make these bowls ? I've got some Lumber that I would love to use for something like this if possible. What all do I need , to just even begin to start ?



A good bowl adze, a couple gouges, a good wooden mallet, cabinet scrapers, alot of patience....Thats what I learned on anyway. Check hand hewn bowls out with a google.search. it is great fun and when done you feel like you have really worked on something. I suggest you look into it if at all interested....you wont be sorry. If you have anymore questions let me know.
Mark


----------

